

NY’s “Amazon Tax” Takes First Casualty: Overstock Affiliates - kyro
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/05/14/nys-amazon-tax-takes-first-casualty-overstock-affiliates/

======
rrival
_switches LinkShare address to Chicago from NYC & reapplies_

------
fallentimes
Hopefully as many online retailers as possible follow suit OR Amazon wins its
suit. If that doesn't get NY to change its socialist ways, nothing will.

Edit: I do feel bad for the NY based affiliates who will be hurt in the short-
term. Hopefully they RAGE at their respective government representatives.

~~~
Goronmon
So...by NY taxing people on stuff they are supposed to pay taxes on anyways,
that makes them socialists? Interesting stance on the subject.

~~~
fallentimes
No, any marginal tax increase just makes them more socialist leaning than they
already are. In addition to state and federal income taxes, NYC residents
(where about half of New Yorkers live), have to pay local income taxes as well
as property and sales taxes.

For many residents (not just rich people), taxes hover around 40%, which is
beyond ridiculous. Heck, paying taxes over 20% is infuriating enough. People
complain about jobs being outsourced and companies closing down...a great way
to fix this is to lower taxes and get rid of all the pet projects, red tape
and blatant inefficiencies that plague our government and leech on our
workers' earned dollars.

Ok - I'm done ranting; big government needs to go away.

~~~
noonespecial
The whole idea of having a union of states was that the states can compete
with each other, If New York makes it hard enough to do business there,
business will be done elsewhere. (See: Delaware, Nevada, Wyoming)

What should be happening is that NY has just made it undesirable to do
business there. There should soon be a list of companies that just won't sell
there as it is too much hassle. This is probably the goal. In some politicians
muddled thinking this will help local businesses... Protectionism is ugly,
even when states do it.

